# New Dash bodies...Any News?



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard any updates on how the Dash XL 500 bodies are progressing and when they might be available? This is the only thing on the horizon that looks like something good in the market of new bodies. Thanks!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I haven't...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I think the original got lost like many others. He may be doing a new mold thought. Dont quote me but I believe Dan posted that here someplace.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan did, indeed, claim that the master became lost at the manufacturers plant.
no news since then


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I think that the lost molds are of cars that had already been released. The Dash website says the the XL500 is a new tooling.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I thought it was the Roadrunner that was lost.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dan lost a number of molds, which was a major hit for him. I believe he listed some of the missing ones a ways back, maybe even in this thread... Remember guys, it costs money to do the stuff Dan does. The more support you're able to give him, whether it's buying his bodies via Ebay, through his vendors, his website when it's up and running, and or buying his magnets, and shoes, the sooner new stuff is liable to appear for us to drool over. I plan on a purchase, be it minor soon...


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

lenny said:


> I'd like to make them. the company that made the tooling went out of business and I've been trying to track down the whereabouts of all the tooling they made for me which includes the galaxies, Henry J's, Lead Sled's, GTO's Road Runners, Super Mods, Hot Rods, Avanti's, and a couple others I can't remember right now.


Here is what Dan posted.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And that's what I call a heavy flippin' hit, since the tooling is the most expensive part to make a bodies, next to the injection molding machines which I believe Dan used the ones supplied by the company. Keep another thing in mind... It's not just one mold per car... It's the body mold, the front and rear bumper molds, the glass /top molds, which can be multiple molds depending on top up, top down plus another mold for the tonneau cover, odd ball parts like all the trim and wing on the modifieds, etc, etc. He surely has my sympathy over these losses, and I give him major kudos for continuing on with his slot related endeavors. Most of us would have packed it in for good after suffering a loss like this.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Partly true Slotcarman. Aurora used to use four cavity molds for their bodies. If I remember correctly that is what Beers told me. The other parts are very small. Things like bumpers, and the wing, roll bars, windshield frame and nerf bars for the mods, proby were made all in one mold at the same time, all attached together on a sprue tree. All ready for chroming that way! Same for the clear glass windshields, three or four at a time attached together with a sprue tree. If ya look really close to the original Aurora parts you can see where they were attached to the tree, same with other manufacturers. Even the huge plastic cases for 1:1 car air conditioners were made two at a time, smaller parts were in the same size large molds to fit in a 200 ton press, there were just more cavities connected by the sprue tree. For those that don't know what a sprue tree is, or the how, a sprue tree is formed because that is the pathway the molten plastic followed to get into the cavities when it was injected into the mold. They are those cute little things that have all of the model cars parts attached to them in a 1/24th scale model kit. All of the parts that needed chrome will be on the same tree! SO, in the case of the mod bodies, there was proby a mold for the bodies(four cavities, I'm guessing at these), a mold for the chrome parts(proby two sets at a time), and one for the driver(tough one to guess, I'll say 12 to 24 on one or two trees). JMHOFO!!! Have a good day!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is an XL 500 a type of Galaxie?
I'm not a Ford aficionado!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe the XL500 is the 67 body style.. not like the round tail light mid 60's version he did before. This will most likely be an exact copy of the Aurora version, but molded in ABS so it'll be durable.










Photo courtesy of MEV's site.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Galaxie

Long but educational read on the Galaxie's history.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I believe the XL500 is the 67 body style.. not like the round tail light mid 60's version he did before. This will most likely be an exact copy of the Aurora version, but molded in ABS so it'll be durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its TAN. Dont even Breathe on it!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's tan and it's got all the winder posts!!! Amazing!! :lol:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I thought a little Testors "linament" would rejuvenate old brittle Aurora tan? Is that more theory than reality? I sure have used it to put one or two back together....

Hope Dash comes out of all of this OK. I likes Dan's stuff!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> I thought a little Testors "linament" would rejuvenate old brittle Aurora tan? Is that more theory than reality? I sure have used it to put one or two back together....
> 
> Hope Dash comes out of all of this OK. I likes Dan's stuff!


That is what works, SP. Bill has even saved an Elf 6 wheeler that did
a grenade impression in his hands.:thumbsup:

I was just being.....well.....funny.:wave:


----------

